# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا >  Griaule Fingerprint SDK

## gdevnb

**
*Fingerprint SDK*

The Fingerprint SDK is a groundbreaking fingerprint recognition Software Development Kit (SDK) that allows you to integrate biometrics in a wide variety of applications. Thanks to its support for dozens of programming languages, richness of code samples, and its thorough documentation, you will start developing your application in a matter of hours!

The Fingerprint SDK is provided in two different releases. The Fingerprint SDK for Windows supports many Windows programming languages through either DLL or ActiveX (COM). The Fingerprint SDK for Java allows development of cross-plataform Java programs that will run either in Microsoft Windows or Gnu/Linux.

*Features*
Several companies, including the fingerprint readers manufacturers, provide fingerprint recognition SDKs. To help your decision, here are a few points worth considering, and looking for them on other provider's solutions:

 * Multiple fingerprint reader support: 19 different devices are supported! Usually, the fingerprint libraries provided by the manufacturers only support their own device. Fingerprint SDK's support for multiple fingerprint readers allows you to choose the more suitable reader, and even after application development or deployment, makes you able to change the fingerprint reader you are using, without modifying your code!
* Driver-less Microsoft Fingerprint reader and Digital Persona support: you don't need the manufacturer's driver or SDK (API). Our SDK comes with its own driver for these readers.
* Easy interface: almost all the fingerprint recognition libraries provides as interface only a cumbersome DLL, where you need to create import files for the language you are using, among other obstacles. Fingerprint SDK offers you an ActiveX component and a DLL or a JAR component!
* Multiple programming language support: The Fingerprint SDK supports multiple programming languages including Java, Delphi, Visual Basic, C++‎, .NET, FoxPro and many others.
* Integration made amazingly easy: With the several samples delivered with the Fingerprint SDK, everything needed to develop in the supported languages is showed as example! The samples are provided in several languages, along with their source code.
* Biometrics through internet: You can use Fingerprint SDK for Java inside a Java applet and create a cross-plataform application for the web!
* International quality assurance: Winners! That was the outcome of our Fingerprint SDK participation in the world’s largest competition for fingerprint verification algorithms (FVC2006). We were also successfully tested among the world's best fingerprint recognition systems , on a test held by NIST in 2003.
* Outstanding fingerprint matching speed: with a blazing fast matching speed up to 35,000 fingerprints per second, it will be more than adequate for most demanding applications.
* One-to-many fingerprint identification: most solutions offer only one-to-one verification or one-to-little. Using Fingerprint SDK you have unlimited one-to-many fingerprint identification.
* Trial pack available: you can download our Trial Pack and test it, create your applications and use it non-commercially for 90 days. Once you decide to purchase, you won't even need to reinstall the software!
* Easy hardware-free licensing: The Fingerprint SDK can be licensed with only a text agreement, shipped through the internet. It is amazingly easy to deploy your software.
* Ph.D. researchers team: our technology is on an ever-improving trend, due to our researchers, all of them with an outstanding knowledge and publications on image processing, computer vision and other related issues.

LiveDemo
Download

----------

